# "leon's archery babes"



## 3dnana (Aug 31, 2010)

Here they are!! All pretty in pink!! I should have one here with leon in the pict. Dont know what happened to it?  Photographer's who knows~lol. Maybe leon got some on his camera. Had fun at the coop. Stephanie rocked the roost tonight!! Shot even. Great shooting!! Now me i got to do some finnnnnne tuneing. Shooting the coop! What better place to be than there!!


----------



## 3dnana (Aug 31, 2010)

*Pictures, i forgot to attach.*

Pretty in pink~


----------



## 3dnana (Aug 31, 2010)

*Stephanie*

Stephanie on the runway for modeling tee-shirts!


----------



## 3dnana (Aug 31, 2010)

*Gone platinum!!*

Man that platinum really is comming along pretty fast!! Wow!! "oh well platinum"  it is what it is. It's not clariol 59 either. It's the real stuff!! Lol


----------



## tater2 (Sep 1, 2010)

i dont know what happened, i took two with leon in it on your camera that weird it took the other pics, guess i'm  not a good camera man or these new cameras are to advanced for me i thought you just pushed the button! guess not, but i'm glad ya'll liked the shirts thats awsome sorry yours was too big i'll get you another one that will fit this time.


----------



## Stephanie Trahan (Sep 1, 2010)

*Thanks for the shirts!*

Tater, that was so sweet of you to get the "hens" the t shirts. I can't get over how nice you, Daphne and your son are. We are having a ball. Thank you so much!


----------



## 3dnana (Sep 1, 2010)

*pic*

who knows my flash wsn't even going off it must have been off. thats ok when i get my classes going at the college on photography maybe i can learn to take some good pic. you did just fine. and i will gladly gladly pay you for the other shirt!!


----------



## tater2 (Sep 2, 2010)

maybe we will take the class together, daph watches me like a hawk when i get on the computer afraid i'm going to mess something up, maybe they will have a class for that too and dont worry about the shirt dear i've got it.


----------



## 3dnana (Sep 2, 2010)

*great friends *

ahhhh so sweet of you. well im takeing photography classes starting on the 9th of sept. there are 4 you have to complete with 2 electives, im going to try and get them all . so i can get my photography certification!! i've alway's wanted to do that. now with digital camers i hope i am still young enough to learn. lol i've learned alot on my own, but not near enough. Stephanie and i are takeing a editing class on photoshop sometime in oct. that will be fun. the more i learn the more i want to do. I hope that we can go hunting at the ladies hunt up at lake russell. the hunt is nov. 5-7 camping, going hunting, killing deer, man it's just fun, fun!!!


----------



## 3dnana (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monster xlr8 on it's way!!*

Got my xlr8 ordered tuesday, all black. Can't wait to get it, hope it get's here in time to get some shots through it for  opening deer  season weekend. i would love to kill a bear with it. Im going to see if i can get my speed up to over 300 fps. Fot the tournaments next year. As long as i don't get caught for cheating pushing the pencil or calling my arrow wrong i figure i should be ok With my speed. Lol!! Who all is going to go bowhunting? Stephanie?? Daphne? " Me"?? That's a big  y e s !!!!!


----------



## Stephanie Trahan (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hunting? Yes*

Yes, I will be bow-hunting this year! Can't wait! Gone Hunting!


----------



## 3dnana (Sep 7, 2010)

*Bow hunting*

WELL GIRL IM RIGHT THERE" WITH YA"I CAN'T WAIT EITHER, I AM MORE EXCITED ABOUT SHOOTING A BEAR LOL ! THAN A DEER : YEA I KNOW I'M  OH WELL CRAZY DOES IT~


----------



## 3dnana (Sep 8, 2010)

*Check list*

HUNTING CLOTHES BACKPACKSTAND'S IN PLACEDEER'S ON CAMERABEAR HEADING TO MY STANDLICENSE GO TO GET THEM. CAMPING  ESSENTIALS PERTAINING TO HUNTING WAITING ON SATURDAY MORNING COMEING DOWN


----------



## 3dnana (Sep 8, 2010)

*Hunting tis the season!! To be jolly*


----------

